# Gentoo with Radeon 4770

## rsnfunky

Dear All,

I have the following system specs - 

1) AMD Athlon64X2 6400+

2) Nvidia 630a mobo

3) ATI Radeon 4770 PCI-E card

My kernel is configured with the module support for DRI and PCI-e support. 

When I tried emerging the ati closed source drivers (emerge ati-drivers) it was blocking xorg-server 1.7.x. On a lot of googling I found out that xorg-server does not support ati-drivers (fglrx) and I will be required to use either "radeon" or "radeonhd".

I tried both, in 'radeon' I was getting a lot of garbled X screen and on 'radeonhd' I am getting a fine X but when I go to the terminal (ctr+alt+F1), I get 'sync out of range' error. I have tried everything in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf from reducing the vertical refresh rate/ horizontal refresh rate. Putting a low screen resolution but nothing works.

Please let me know a solution to the problem as I feel this is an issue with the driver as my Radeon 4770 previously worked fine in gentoo (due to hard disk failure I had to reinstall gentoo and in a process have automatically upgraded all system packages and x-org-server).

Please advice how do I solve the issue.

Regards,

----------

## chithanh

On an up-to-date stable system, it should work out of the box (2D, 3D and XV acceleration) with open source drivers, if you set VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in make.conf and enable CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y in menuconfig.

If you use kernel modesetting, then you need >=x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.0

Be sure that the fglrx kernel module is not loaded when using open source drivers, and eselect opengl is set to xorg-x11.

----------

## rsnfunky

I have the VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" in my make.conf and kernel is built with CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y. 

I donot have the fglrx drivers as they were blocked by xorg-server.

----------

## rsnfunky

Hi, 

I managed to solve the issue. I force installed the closed source ati-drivers. I downloaded the latest version from the ATI website and ran the script 'sh ./ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run' 

It installed the driver. Now there is no problem with X, it works perfectly and the terminals donot show "Sync out of Range" error or a garbled screen. I also managed to get the dual extended desktop working with no problems at all. (No changes were done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)

There could be an issue with the open-source 'radeon' and 'radeonhd' drivers with my 4770 card.

I have only one small issue, Gentoo is still using the xorg-x11 opengl. How do I change it to ati's opengl. 

I tried using 'eselect opengl list' and it only gives xorg-x11.

Regards,

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *rsnfunky wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I managed to solve the issue. I force installed the closed source ati-drivers. I downloaded the latest version from the ATI website and ran the script 'sh ./ati-driver-installer-10-5-x86.x86_64.run' 
> 
> It installed the driver. Now there is no problem with X, it works perfectly and the terminals donot show "Sync out of Range" error or a garbled screen. I also managed to get the dual extended desktop working with no problems at all. (No changes were done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
> ...

 

thats the price of installing a program in windows way on a linux.

xf86-video-ati should work great on your card, but you haven't posted and relevant logs so we might try and help you.

----------

## rsnfunky

Please let me know what logs or configuration files you would like to see. I will post the same for your reference.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *rsnfunky wrote:*   

> Please let me know what logs or configuration files you would like to see. I will post the same for your reference.

 

xorg.conf, dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.*.log where * is the number of the relevant log incase there is more then one log

----------

## rsnfunky

/etc/xorg.conf - http://dpaste.com/hold/202256/

dmseg  - http://pastebin.com/GCYUgGv8

Xorg.0.log -http://dpaste.com/hold/202265/

----------

## DaggyStyle

dmesg and xorg log shows fglrx but conf shoes radeonhd.

decide which you want to use.

also don't use radeonhd, it is obsolete.

----------

